# Help with couplers



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just bought a kato genisis engine and it came with those knuckle couplers. all of my rolling stock have standard couplers, how can I convert the engine to a standard coupler, the coupler mounting does not look common. I started to convert one of my cars to have one knuckler coupler so I could keep the one on the engine but you have to be a neurosurgeon to work on those things. any thoughts.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You need to invest in one of these:


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Small stuff*

What about my drumstick fingers.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sympathetic, believe me. Hopefully, one of our N scale gurus will have some practical suggestions for you.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Get a Micro-trains truck with coupler. It's Micro-trains coupler works with Kato.

I have converted numerous freight cars to Micro-trains couplers so my Kato engines could pull them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Have a neurosurgeon on retainer...

...or just but a Micro Trains truck/coupler assembly on the end on one car and use it as a transition car for now. A 20 pack of trucks runs about $40, enough to do ten cars fairly painlessly...I bit the bullet last year and had them all done in a long afternoon of football. Nobody has mits bigger than mine... 

Use a light, single colored towel colored towel as a work surface...so you can see any parts that drop, so that they don't bounce off the table when they do drop---and---so it's already handy to throw in when you ask your beloved and/or kids to take over...


----------

